# Alternator - Hairpin vs Slot-wound stator?



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

What is the difference? Hairpin is more expensive, is it better?


----------



## Spazz (Sep 27, 2012)

Skierman said:


> What is the difference? Hairpin is more expensive, is it better?


Hairpin is much more efficient, and yields much more power at lower rpm's. I have a Singer 310 amp with the NipponDenso hairpin stator and I'm sooo glad I went Wyeth it rather than the s wound.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Spazz said:


> Hairpin is much more efficient, and yields much more power at lower rpm's. I have a Singer 310 amp with the NipponDenso hairpin stator and I'm sooo glad I went Wyeth it rather than the s wound.


What casing do you have? What are the specs at idle? Internal or external regulator?

I have placed an inquiry with Stinger on an alternator. I have talked with DC Power Engineering and they recommended the hairpin, but they are at least a month out on delivery. The other option is from alternator parts, but I didn't ask what stator they use.


----------



## Spazz (Sep 27, 2012)

Skierman said:


> What casing do you have? What are the specs at idle? Internal or external regulator?
> 
> I have placed an inquiry with Stinger on an alternator. I have talked with DC Power Engineering and they recommended the hairpin, but they are at least a month out on delivery. The other option is from alternator parts, but I didn't ask what stator they use.


I believe it's a Ford case. My car is a 2005 Malibu with a 3.5

It is rated at 190 @ 700rpm, and 310 @ 1200 rpm. However, Mr Singer told me that it benched well over its rating. ...close to 350 amps.

It is internally regulated and charges 15v cold, 14.6-14.8 hot.


----------

